# Ratchet's first fan Art



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

So I decided I wanted to doodle in Sai earlier today. Got distracted and was unhappy with everything I drew.

Finally, tonight I put my foot down and drew something.

Here's Ratchet's first fan art:


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Thats pretty cool!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

do not say that it is NOT a horrible drawing that is better than mines o-o i would love one of my fishies


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG! He's freakin gorgeous! What an excellent job!


----------

